# 2006 ACA convention - Chicago



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Anyone planning to go? It sounds like a _really_ nice one this year.

http://www.aca2006.com/

Hope to see you there.


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

Awesome speaker program.! Don't think I'll be going but that should be agreat convention.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, it's coming up next week. 

There's no one in the Chicago area (or anywhere else for that matter) who plans to go? :shock:


----------

